# Anybody get Forza 2?



## CenterShock (Jul 29, 2005)

What a sweet game! I only played a couple hours so far but I am loving it! I can't wait to customize some cars!

Here is my main racer for obvious reasons....










And the obvious reason would be my real car....


----------



## GLH Turbo (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been playing Forza 2 now for 86 days straight. Love every aspect of the game! Here is a custom Dodge Charger SRT8 that I made to look exactly like the Mopar Drift Charger. Took about 10 hours to make, not including the research of the actual car.

Real Car:









Forza 2 in game:


----------



## moparmarc (Jan 14, 2003)

Very Cool, That is one of my fav games, I still play Forza on Orig Xbox.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Great graphics!!


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Jan 11, 2008)

yea its kick ass but not too many muscle cars should have more than what it has


----------

